# Sea Horse Idea Tell me what you think



## WGPaintball075 (May 3, 2005)

I think I know what I wanna put in my 29 gallon I think I might get two pairs of pygmy seahorses and just keep them in there considering its dangerous to keep them with other animals besides pipefish and ill just put some plants in there there real cheap at seahorsefarms.com tell me what u guys think and belive me I plan on reading up alot before I buy I always do and am very responsible wiht my pets (2 sugar gliders,Iguana,ball python and pygmy chameleons) tell me what u think!


----------



## wrasser (Apr 5, 2005)

A 29 will be good for seahorses, read up and apply, you will love it!!!


----------



## WGPaintball075 (May 3, 2005)

Do you keep sea horses? I dont plan on getting mine for a couple months I just quit my job so im always broke now lol post pics if you got em of ur enlcosure and sea horses plz.


----------



## wrasser (Apr 5, 2005)

The pics are a little blurry, hope you enjoy them


----------



## WGPaintball075 (May 3, 2005)

Cool you dont keep anyhting else with them do you besides like pipefish I noticed the sea enenomes I read those could be dangerous but the sea horses dotn really get intoxicated do you have pygmys?Also have u ever bred them I think that would be cool.How much did you spend making that whole tank.


----------



## wrasser (Apr 5, 2005)

You really shouldnt keep them with anything, the seahorses skin is tough enough not to get stung. I dont have darwf horses. I am getting another tank for them to stay in. I have not bred them, from what i hear they are not hard to breed.


----------



## WGPaintball075 (May 3, 2005)

Ya I read you can only keep them with pipe fish and crown snails.


----------



## wrasser (Apr 5, 2005)

No thats not all true, you could get away with gobies, blennies and probably cardinals. some easy going fish


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2005)

breeding dwarfs is pretty easy and it will go well in your 29


----------

